# What to hunt now...



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Now that waterfowl season is in the books for this year what is there to hunt now..


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Geese. Then its time for me to plan for shed and turkey hunting.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

_What_?!?!

The time is now to get rolling on Waterfowl 14/15 ! :grin:

think WATER-WATER-WATER ---and more--- W-A-T-E-R

Paddler, you need to get a handle on that snow dance man! ;-)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Geese. Then its time for me to plan for shed and turkey hunting.


no, waterfowl season is over;-)


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Eurasian doves,
Bunnies
Hun's
chuckars
coyotes:roll:
snow geese


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> no, waterfowl season is over;-)


Oh yeah, that's right goose freak!! Waterfowl season is over, no need to hunt honkers the next two weeks. Gotcha ;-)


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Well I would try to get on the honkers but all the places I have permission to hunt is in the northern goose area which closed Saturday 😔


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

If you could point me in a decent direction to go scout the urban area I would try but I have no Idea where to start down tbere


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Keatonwilliams said:


> Well I would try to get on the honkers but all the places I have permission to hunt is in the northern goose area which closed Saturday &#128532;


Same here


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

We should all get a golf trip planned this weekend!?! Or maybe go on a campus tour at the college. :grin:

Outdoorser, if you have a snow goose spot, I am JEALOUS!! :mrgreen:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

utahbigbull said:


> Outdoorser, if you have a snow goose spot, I am JEALOUS!! :mrgreen:


No, I don't have a spot. I wish


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets all get together and pick up empties out in the marsh!!!


nevermind


.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Lets all get together and pick up empties out in the marsh!!!
> 
> nevermind
> 
> .


Knowing it would take some sort of divine intervention for eveybody to clean up after themselves while enjoying the marsh, (esp on the slaughter type areas) ... THAT is a great idea for the brats in the cute little orange jump suits.


----------

